# Sintetizador pll fm similar al de m 31



## el resistors (Jun 8, 2012)

hola amigos del foro queria saber si me pueden ayudar a seleccionar la frecuencia de un sintetizador pll similar o clon  al de m 31 me dijeron alguna ves que tengo que setear las llaves de la tabla que tengo y luego situar el trimer del vco hasta que el pll enganche ahora bien me dicen que debo medir la tencion de una resistencia que por sierto debe medir entre 4 volts (aprox) pero creo que es la que esta serca del regulador de tencion 7812 creo si me pueden ayudar a seleccionar la frecuencia y un buen ajuste para lograr tener a su salida 50 mw necesarios para excitar el modulo de 40w les agradecería muchicimo estoy a la espera de su ayuda les subo una imagen con el punto marcado haber si es esta la resistencia. muchas gracias


----------



## elgriego (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola el resistors Como estas.Es muy dificil decirte,como ubicar los dips ,para una fcia especifica ,si no sabemos que prescaler ,uso el fabricante de este sintetizador,pero en el foro hay abundante imformacion al respecto ,te recomiendo que empieses por leer estos  links ,que te dejo ,que seguramente te aclararan muchas dudas 


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...52p2-prescaler-mc12017p-cristal-5-12-a-21892/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-exitador-20263/

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 15, 2012)

Si habré toqueteado esa placa... no es exactamente un clon de M31, bueno, el ofv en buena parte sí, pero el sintetizador cambia, sobre todo en la distribución de las llaves, que están ordenadas así:

N3 N2 N1 N0 A5 N4 N5 N6 N7 N8 N9 A1 A2 A0 A3 A4

Comprobá cuanto mueve N0 y cuanto mueve A3... ya con esto tenes la ayuda para lo más dificil... el resto lo encontras buscando en el foro, ya que se habló mucho sobre como se programa este 152.

La tensión que corresponde al "enganche", es la mitad de la empleada para alimentar al operacional que está a la salida del 152. Puede que el led de enganche se apague teniendo una tensión diferente, pero no es recomendable dejarlo así debido a que podes estar muy próximo a perder el control de la frecuencia... de ahí que se buscan por ejemplo 4v si se alimenta con 8v, para tener 4v hacia arriba y 4v hacia abajo...


----------



## el resistors (Jun 16, 2012)

ok yo tengo 4 volts en una resistencia de 1 k aquí te mando un foto con la resis marcada con rojo exactamente donde me dijeron que tenia que medir 4 volts o 4.5 votls gracia DJ_Glenn por tu respuesta espero me puedas ayudar vos decís que por mas que el led de enganche se apague no esta enganchado? 

un abrazo estoy en contacto  
espero tu respuesta haber que me sugerís genio!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 18, 2012)

Las fases coindicen, así que está "enganchado", pero es importante conseguir la mitad de la alimentación del amplificador operacional para tener un mayor margen de seguridad. Recordá que por más que el transmisor esté controlado por un sintetizador, el ofv va a estar atado a las condiciones de temperatura, humedad, etc...

Ponele que leas 0.3v y el led de enganche esté apagado. Obviamente al poner tu receptor en scan, éste se va a parar en tu emisora... el detalle es que si le metes audio muy alto, es probable que el led de enganche parapadé y que en unos días además, directamente se prenda o estés corrido de frecuencia... si tenes 8v de alimentación en el operacional, bajo estas condiciones tendrías 7,7v para corregir hacia un lado, pero sólo 0,3 para corregir hacia el otro... así que si ajustas el bicho hasta obtener la mitad de la alimentación (asumiendo que tenes 8v... podes tener 12v sin problemas), tenes que buscar la mitad de alimentación, así el sintetizador tiene 4v para cada lado para poder corregir la desviación.


----------



## el resistors (Jun 18, 2012)

ok yo estoy usando un preescaler  de 17120p un operacional lm 358 y el pll es un mc155152p2 lo que vos me decís es que en esa resis de 1k que esta marcada con un puntito rojo en la foto anterior tengo que medir 4 volts pero como se lo de medir 4 hacia arriba y 4 hacia abajo ademas estoy expuesto a variaciones de temperatura y humedad ahora veo porque el m31 tiene una cajita de metal que contiene el cristal y esta rodeada de telgopord adentro si no tendria que sacar el cristal y meterle como esta el de m31 vos por casualidad tendrias un circuito de la plaquetita del cristal del m31 que es la que esta adentro de este tx? asi no me varia? me gustarias que me orientes un poquito mas que pruevas tengo que hacer para saber que ha quedado fijo la frecuencia o saber como comprobar que no se corerera mas de frec algunos dicen que con el scan de el auto no la enganchan facilmente tienen que buscarla uno por una hasta llegar a la frecuencia mia, a mi me dijeron que para acegurarme que estan bien en frecuencia tenia que calentar la placa con un secador de pelo no se si esta bien nunca lo he hecho, te agradezco si me puedes ayudar un abrazo y te agradeszco tu respuesta estoy en contacto saludos cordiales 

gracias genio!!!


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 18, 2012)

el resistors dijo:


> ok yo estoy usando un preescaler  de 17120p un operacional lm 358 y el pll es un mc155152p2 lo que vos me decís es que en esa resis de 1k que esta marcada con un puntito rojo en la foto anterior tengo que medir 4 volts pero como se lo de medir 4 hacia arriba y 4 hacia abajo ademas estoy expuesto a variaciones de temperatura y humedad ahora veo porque el m31 tiene una cajita de metal que contiene el cristal y esta rodeada de telgopord adentro si no tendria que sacar el cristal y meterle como esta el de m31 vos por casualidad tendrias un circuito de la plaquetita del cristal del m31 que es la que esta adentro de este tx? asi no me varia? me gustarias que me orientes un poquito mas que pruevas tengo que hacer para saber que ha quedado fijo la frecuencia o saber como comprobar que no se corerera mas de frec algunos dicen que con el scan de el auto no la enganchan facilmente tienen que buscarla uno por una hasta llegar a la frecuencia mia, a mi me dijeron que para acegurarme que estan bien en frecuencia tenia que calentar la placa con un secador de pelo no se si esta bien nunca lo he hecho, te agradezco si me puedes ayudar un abrazo y te agradeszco tu respuesta estoy en contacto saludos cordiales
> 
> gracias genio!!!



Hola... no te aconsejo que utilices un cristal de los comunes en una "camara termica" los que van son especialmente tallados para tal efecto y debes pedirlo par la temperatura de corte de la misma.
Si tenes un mal funcionamiento del sintetizador en si lo unico que puede estar ocurriendo es una inestabilidad en el cristal de referencia o en el trimer azul asociado. Hay inifinidad de radios en el aire con ese circuito o similar y funciona bien sin problemas.
Debes ajustar para que este se encuantre lo mas exactamente a 12.800Khz para que el resultado del enganche del PLL sea correcto en cuanto a la frecuencia de salida ya que si esta unos Khz desplazado de esta la salida se desplaza tanto que ya no paran los escaner de los receptores.

Saludos y suerte.


Ric.


----------



## el resistors (Jun 18, 2012)

ok muchas gracias ric por tu aporte me podrias ayudar a ver como mido o mejor dicho en donde mido con el frecuencimetro la salida de 12.8 que tiene el cristal de referencia? fijate si podes la foto con la resis que tengo marcada con un punto que me dijeron que devia medir 4 volts, te consulto esto no porque no sepa nada de hecho soy técnico en electronica y la rf lo hago de experiencia pero por eso que estos circuitos nuevos se me complican jajajaj espero me sepas entender y ayudar espero tu respuesta gracias genio por todo valoro tu respuesta. 

saludos cordiales


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 20, 2012)

el resistors dijo:


> ok muchas gracias ric por tu aporte me podrias ayudar a ver como mido o mejor dicho en donde mido con el frecuencimetro la salida de 12.8 que tiene el cristal de referencia? fijate si podes la foto con la resis que tengo marcada con un punto que me dijeron que devia medir 4 volts, te consulto esto no porque no sepa nada de hecho soy técnico en electronica y la rf lo hago de experiencia pero por eso que estos circuitos nuevos se me complican jajajaj espero me sepas entender y ayudar espero tu respuesta gracias genio por todo valoro tu respuesta.
> 
> saludos cordiales



Ok depende del encapsulado que tenga el IC PLL y la sensibilidad de tu frecuencimetro u otro instrumento que le coloques para medir... si es el DIL28 en las patas 27,26 va el cristal y allí  podes medir la frecuencia mediante un atenuador para no cargarlo y afectar la medición o si te da la sensibilidad es mejor mediante un LOOP collar en el mismo cristal o directamente te podes asegurar midiendo la salida del VCO en VHF(88Mhz a 108Mhz) que te coincida exactamente la frecuencia de salida con la programada mediante los DIP.
En cuanto a la resistencia creo que es esa donde se mide la salida del inegrador de voltaje del comparador del PLL pero lo sacas seguro si dejas el tester digital conectado en ella y le pones el dedo arriba del trimer verde y se dispara le voltaje es ahí pero yo no la pondría mas allá de los 3.5v ya que la variación de capacidad de los varactores no es lineal en función a la tensión y de esa forma tenes mas margen de enganche y mas sensible a la modulación.

Ric.


----------



## yamilo12 (Feb 19, 2013)

yo tengo la plaquetita verde del m31 la paso para los que la necesitan


----------



## yamilo12 (Feb 19, 2013)

tambien tengo las tablas de como comfigurar el dial y el pcb si alguien la necesita que me lo pida y se las mando.


----------



## exetv (Feb 19, 2013)

estaria genial si la compartes, saludos


----------



## tiago (Feb 20, 2013)

yamilo12 dijo:


> tambien tengo las tablas de como comfigurar el dial y el pcb si alguien la necesita que me lo pida y se las mando.



@yamilo12 Súbelas aquí que a alguien seguro que le vienen bien.

Saludos.


----------



## ferrallas (Feb 21, 2013)

Alguien sigue teniendo problemas con el diseño de sintetizadores de datos paralelos?
Si es afirmativo escribire un tutorial sencillo para que lo entiendan incluso los menos iniciados

Si alguien necesita diseñar cualquier tipo filtro para R.F solo tiene que pedirlo .Puedo diseñar cualquier
tipo de filtro "Lumped" o "Microstrip" incluyendo Layout + analisis Momentum del Layout


----------



## tiago (Feb 21, 2013)

ferrallas dijo:


> Alguien sigue teniendo problemas con el diseño de sintetizadores de datos paralelos?
> Si es afirmativo escribire un tutorial sencillo para que lo entiendan incluso los menos iniciados


Siempre habrá alguien con problemas... Si deseas publicar un tutorial hazlo libremente, los aportes siempre vienen bien.


ferrallas dijo:


> Si alguien necesita diseñar cualquier tipo filtro para R.F solo tiene que pedirlo .Puedo diseñar cualquier
> tipo de filtro "Lumped" o "Microstrip" incluyendo Layout + analisis Momentum del Layout


Estupendo, si los publicas en el Foro de forma desinteresada.

Saludos.


----------



## ferrallas (Feb 21, 2013)

Diseñar cualquier tipo de filtro a mi me cuesta 10 minutos de trabajo.
Necesitaria poder subir imagenes jpg ,comprimidas o no.
He buscado por el foro la forma de subirlas y no encontre nada ,necesito una web 
donde cargarlas y dejar el enlace o bien saber como  subirlas comprimidas.
He intentado varias veces subir el anlisis Con ADS Agilent del LPF "Guetta " y no fui 
capaz.

Donde pongo el tutorial de los PLL de datos paralelo?
Perdone moderador ,no estoy acostumbrado a escribir en foros


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2013)

ferrallas dijo:


> . . . . Donde pongo el tutorial de los PLL de datos paralelo?
> Perdone moderador ,no estoy acostumbrado a escribir en foros



Esta sería una buena ubicación: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/

Para subir imágenes mira por aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/


----------



## Americo8888 (Feb 22, 2013)

ferrallas dijo:


> Alguien sigue teniendo problemas con el diseño de sintetizadores de datos paralelos?
> Si es afirmativo escribire un tutorial sencillo para que lo entiendan incluso los menos iniciados
> 
> Si alguien necesita diseñar cualquier tipo filtro para R.F solo tiene que pedirlo .Puedo diseñar cualquier
> tipo de filtro "Lumped" o "Microstrip" incluyendo Layout + analisis Momentum del Layout



Hola ferrallas, gracias por el ofrecimiento a los miembros de este foro, yo estoy haciendo un Tx en la banda de 23 cm, basado en un modulador con salida en 358 MHz seguido de "Up converter" y OL de 900MHz, y requiero hacer un filtro tipo "Horquilla" en microstrip para 1258MHz, con unos +- 20MHz a -3dB de ancho de banda, tengo el impreso de fibra de vidrio doble cara FR-4, de uso común, espero puedas ayudarme, gracias
Americo8888


----------



## ferrallas (Feb 22, 2013)

Le subo las fotografias en un zipado.
El filtro BPF no es un Hairpin es un Edgecoupled ,esta otra topologia parece trabajar mejor
con su substrato FR-4.
Verifique si su substrato es exactame el mismo que he creado para su diseño,las caracteristicas
las vera ved en la fotografia.
Seria muy ventajoso que utilizara un substrato de teflon,como ve las prestaciones del filtro no son nada delotro jueves, sin embargo intentare optimizar al maximo posible el filtro para ese substrato.


Me he tomado la libertad de analizar con la herramienta arquitectura R.F de Agilent su diseño
Upconverter,me faltan  datos,mas creo que ese puede ser el camino correcto.
Le puedo subir al foro el Layout en varios tipos de archivo ,bien para que haga el circuito una maquina de control numerico o ved mismo por el metodo de atacado.Si no le fuera posible abrir  los formatos que usa mi Soft para eXportar Layout yo se los plotearia a mano 

Tenga Ved buen fin de semana


----------



## Americo8888 (Feb 23, 2013)

Gracias amigo Ferrallas, es muy útil tu diseño, dime si no fuera molestia podrás subirlo como archivo bmp con dimensiones o pdf para poder imprimirlo y hacer mi PCB con el método de la plancha, ya veo que estamos "Off Topic", espero no borren el post.
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## ferrallas (Feb 23, 2013)

Si ,se lo subo en ese formato.
Intentare optimizar mas el diseño en proximos dias.
Si Ved  sube un digrama de bloques de su conversor lo montare en la herramienta arquitectura
R.F para ver la posibilidad de optimizar al maximo el diseño.
Yo incluiria un filtro SAW en el camino O.L para atenuar el  armonico 2 y 3.
Asumo que Ved utiliza mezclador DBM de recepcion ..SBL-1X ,HPF 5505-X o similares , por esto
he simulado su arquitectura basada en estos Mixer.


----------



## ferrallas (Feb 24, 2013)

He conseguido reducir la  perdida de insercion  casi 2 dB en esta optimizacion.


----------



## japi9 (Mar 9, 2021)

Podrías decir que prescaler lleva la placa verdem31 ??


----------



## radium98 (Mar 9, 2021)

mc3393 - mc12017


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 9, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> mc3393 - mc12017


Si, puede serer uno o lo otro dependendo de la vesión ,  pero eses dos CIs NO son reenplazados directamente , cada uno tiene su razón de dibisión  y disposición de su terminales  muy distinta.
Eso canbia lo Layout y palabra de programación del PLL.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

